# 2 x XFX 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 SLi Benches



## hellgate (Dec 17, 2008)

At last I've managed to go SLi.sold off my HD4870 and got 2 x XFX 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 and SLi'd them.straight away bios flashed and oc'd them to 700|1900|2000
(core |shader|mem).ran a few benches and here r the results:

Test Setup:
Core i7 920 on stock cooler
MSI Eclipse SLi
2*1GB DDR3 1066 (oc to 1333/1400)
2 x XFX 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 SLi
CM Extreme Power 600W

Fear [Single GPU (i7 920 @ 3.2GHz)]
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/5525/f1pu1.th.jpg

Fear [SLi (i7 920 @ 3.2GHz)]
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/5489/f2ki3.th.jpg

3DMark06 [SLI (i7 920 @ 3.2GHz)]
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/8882/57673624my1.th.jpg

3DMark06 [SLi (i7 920 @ 3.5GHz)]
*img166.imageshack.us/img166/7480/92941717gx9.th.jpg

If u guys wanna see any specific bench scores then do lemme know.

just on a side note the HD4870 gave 18k (approx) 3DMark06 score with the i7 920 @ 3.5GHz


----------



## Nithu (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool.........Very nice performance.......

How much u paid for XFX 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 card?..


----------



## hellgate (Dec 17, 2008)

10k apiece.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 17, 2008)

it wud ve been lot better if u get a 280GTX, even if had to wait for a month or so.
goin directly for a SLI or crossfire setup is not a gud idea especially if there exist some single GPU cards with relative performance of the SLI/crossfire setup.

its gud for 3Dmark scores, but not as fruitful in most of the games.


----------



## amitash (Dec 18, 2008)

^+1....How many 3dmarks were you getting with the 4870?
My 3870x2 outperforms even the 4870 in 3dmark06..even the gtx280 at times..(i get nearly 19k) but is way slower in actual games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 18, 2008)

hellgate said:


> 10k apiece.



Now that's high, shudn't have been more than 8.5k

Nice benches though.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 18, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^+1....How many 3dmarks were you getting with the 4870?
> My 3870x2 outperforms even the 4870 in 3dmark06..even the gtx280 at times..(i get nearly 19k) but is way slower in actual games.


 
18k with my HD4870.
wanted to go Sli from a long time but till now didnt hav a SLi supporting mobo.so shifted to SLi as soon as i got the opportunity.

anyways shall be getting GTX3xx in June.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

18K with HD4870 ? HD4870 1GB would then have equaled the 2x9800GT at same price and lower power consuption.

Anyway, 10K is a bit too high man. 8K would have been reasonable. For 10K you might as well have got HD4850 CrossFireX.


----------



## amitash (Dec 18, 2008)

ya 4850 cf or get a single 4850x2


----------



## hellgate (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^^   wanted to nVidia this time so no 4850.was getting 4850 for 9.5k apiece.

guys wat do u thing sud i run my current CM Extreme Power 600W smps or sud i get a Corsair HX620 or Tagan BZ800?

Prices r as follows:
Corsair HX620 -> 7.5k
Tagan BZ800 -> 8.5k
Antec 600W -> 8k (dont know model no.)

so wat sud i do?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, SERIOUSLY! You could as well have bought 2x 9600GT for 6.5K each if you wanted to see SLI performance. 9600GT vs 9800GT is very close in performance, but the former overclocks rather well.

PS: I still don't understand how you are able to buy 10 rigs an year. That too pricey components.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^  cudnt decide bet 9600GT & 9800GT.was getting 9600GT @ 6k apiece.last i thought that 9800GT having gr8er no of stream processors so sud perf better.

for the psu part wat sud i do?


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!
please post GTA 4 benchmarks!


----------



## hellgate (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^   60fps plus.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2008)

^^
Everything maxed out? 

I have 8800 GTS 512 G92 SLI. 9800 GT is also based on the same G92 core but 8800 GTS 512 is better than 9800 GT at times. Still I get 30 FPS in GTA IV.

I think Windows 7 and Core i7 are making some big difference out there aren't they?
I'm running Vista Ultimate X86 on a Q6600 with 4 Gigs of RAM. 

Somewhat offtopic: WIll Vista X64 improve performance in games?(No highjack intended)


----------



## hellgate (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^  not running GTAIV on Win 7 but on Vista Ultimate 32bit SP2 v.113
everything maxd out getting constant 60+ fps drops to 32 fps (constant) in cust scenes.

if u ppl want i can post FRAPS screenie.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2008)

No need Have you updated GTA IV to 1.0.1? Does Vista SP2 increase performance in games?
GTA IV doesn't support SLI so the game is using only one GPU. Maybe the game is making full use of your proccy


----------



## hellgate (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^^   havent updated GTA IV.its the same version that u can .... from the net.
SP2 does inc performance.
cud be due to procy though it doesnt use 100% procy, saw bout 30% usage.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm, how far have u OCed the 9800GT? It's a superb OverClocker you know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2008)

If not proccy and GPU then surely SP2 is doing wonders. Shall update right away. Is the beta stable enough?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

U dun need to download beta, jus wait a few more days and get full version all together.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2008)

Chalo,let's see.


----------



## amitash (Dec 20, 2008)

> ^^^^ havent updated GTA IV.its the same version that u can .... from the net.
> SP2 does inc performance.
> cud be due to procy though it doesnt use 100% procy, saw bout 30% usage.



YUP its due to the core i7...GTA performs much better on i7 rigs tat ive seen...Saw a vid in youtube in which one guy got 55fps with a single 8800gt and core i7 920
I just got the orriginal game...still waiting for mobo though..its comin to india only tomo


----------



## hellgate (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^  u still havent got ur mobo?thought that had already got it.
all probs with my mobo r solved.no issues till now.i hope it stays that way.


----------



## amitash (Dec 20, 2008)

^^I have pre-ordered it..waitin for it to come here...prolly get it within the week...im dyin to play gta4 MSI makin life hell!!!!
Lucky your mobos fine..Its like MSI x58 mobos are in the ICU...they either die or get better


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 20, 2008)

What happened to ur old rig?
Oh and BTW, when u shed off this HD3870X2, don't forget, I'm ready to get it, LOlz.


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

^You mean my Q6600 config? thats fine and im using it BUT its really difficult going from something 2wice as fast bak to the old config 
Im not selling the 3870x2 it willl go to my Q6600 config as that wont have a graphics card otherwise.
I actually even have an older rig...a core 2 duo E6600 and 8600GTS
Even older? I have a P4 3.2Ghz and 7600GT
Older? P4 2.6Ghz and 6600GT
OLDER!?!? celeron 800Mhz with nvidia FX5200
Antique piece?!? Pentium 3 with onboard graphics
antiqu..er? the first pentium to come out with onboard graphics...somehow never owned a P2 procy
OLDER???? Intel i495 with ich7
The oldest is a nameless mobo from the 1980s (dunno exactly as i wasnt born) with a cyrix mathco-processor which could run at 8 or 12khz i think...not sure....HAVE NEVER sold any computer part till now....ever!! still have all that lying around.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 21, 2008)

holy cow


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2008)

Holy cow indeed. All of them working? Where do you keep them?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^You mean my Q6600 config? thats fine and im using it BUT its really difficult going from something 2wice as fast bak to the old config
> Im not selling the 3870x2 it willl go to my Q6600 config as that wont have a graphics card otherwise.
> I actually even have an older rig...a core 2 duo E6600 and 8600GTS
> Even older? I have a P4 3.2Ghz and 7600GT
> ...


And I have one wich doesn't even have a 6600GT

U keeping them as collection, very nice.


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

> Holy cow indeed. All of them working? Where do you keep them?



everything till p1 wrks...the others are in an ancient cupboard...also had intels i395 procy but 4 of its pins are broken.....Also my dad bought the first color monitor in 1986...it was a TVG 14" monitor i think and he paid 25k for it....its still there and there are floppies with prince of persia 1,pop the shadow and the flame, Great games like pockets, gods, hocus pocus to name a few and to think my current rig doesnt have a floppy drive.


----------



## jck (Dec 21, 2008)

hellsgate : how do you afford this?


----------



## hellgate (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^   afford wat?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

U just had changed ur PC, and again a new PC^^

Absolutely, how much do u earn dude?


----------

